# H1N1 , Got mine @ Walgreens , today !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.........Stopped by Walgreens today and got my H1N1 shot , cost $24.95 and took about 20 minutes to fillout paperwork ! Might get a booster after Oct. St. , fordy


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't mean to bust your bubble but the FDA just approved the vaccine yesterday and said it would be available Oct. 15.

I think you just got a seasonal flu shot. As for you needing a booster, I'm puzzled you were told that. Anyone else care to chime in?

Maybe you misunderstood and were told the shot you would need in Oct. was the actual H1N1? I don't think the first doses would be sent to a drugstore but rather to pediatrician's offices, OB-Gyn's and hospitals.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Sweetsurrender said:


> Don't mean to bust your bubble but the FDA just approved the vaccine yesterday and said it would be available Oct. 15.
> 
> I think you just got a seasonal flu shot. As for you needing a booster, I'm puzzled you were told that. Anyone else care to chime in?
> 
> Maybe you misunderstood and were told the shot you would need in Oct. was the actual H1N1? I don't think the first doses would be sent to a drugstore but rather to pediatrician's offices, OB-Gyn's and hospitals.


...........Yes , you are correct ! I asked the lady at the front of the store and she said...Yes , we have the "FLU" shot ! So I just called back(after I got home and After I had rece'd the Tami flu shot) and it is NOT the H1N1 Shot ;
they are quite vague about this issue . Dumb ole me , I thought I was getting the H1N1 shot ! No such luck , oh well . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Tamiflu is not a vax, its an antiviral. The H1N1 vax is not available yet. You definitely rec'd the seasonal flu vax.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

And now you'll be autistic.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The pharmacies DO seem to be very vague about the regular flu shot. Not one of them has posted on the websites :seasonal flu shot available now!! H1N1 will come in October! .... or something similar. They all just say "flu shots available NOW!!

I asked our Walgreen's guy what vaccine it is...he said "for the flu". I asked which type of flu. he said "the one they're talking about". I said "so..you're saying you are giving people the H1N1 vaccine?" he said "no..that's not what I said"... 

If I was a conspiracy buff, I'd be off and running with THAT conversation. :TFH:


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

TurnerHill said:


> And now you'll be autistic.


That's kind of insensitive. :bash:

Didn't your momma ever tell you the one about not having anything nice to say?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

TurnerHill said:


> And now you'll be autistic.



..............Oh , I've always been Artistic ! lol , fordy:lookout:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

fordy said:


> .........Stopped by Walgreens today and got my H1N1 shot , cost $24.95 and took about 20 minutes to fillout paperwork ! Might get a booster after Oct. St. , fordy


Might want to check again. I dont know of anyplace with H1N1 shots. the "flu" shot is not an h1n1 shot.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Gary in ohio said:


> Might want to check again. I dont know of anyplace with H1N1 shots. the "flu" shot is not an h1n1 shot.


..........Yep , it was just a flu shot ! maybe it'll help ,maybe it won't . , fordy


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..........Yep , it was just a flu shot ! maybe it'll help ,maybe it won't . , fordy


Right now H1N1 is just about the only strain going around. If you have the flu right now, or have recently, it is probably H1N1. That may change as the flu season truly begins, or may remain the same. Like you said, maybe it will and maybe it won't.

Kayleigh


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

It will help with the âstandardâ flu and it was good of you to share this, I bet you will not be the last to get this mixed up.
The âstandardâ flu shot is 4 types of flu, that they think are coming out of the 130 types of flu. 
:bdh:


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

The standard SEASONAL flu vaccine is a combination of THREE (3) varieties of Influenza A that the CDC picks out in January each year as the most likely virus to be floating around in the fall. Last year they missed on 2 of the 3, don't figure this year will be any better odds. You pays your $$, you takes your chances.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

TurnerHill said:


> And now you'll be autistic.


that's funny:lookout::lookout::lookout:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..............Oh , I've always been Artistic ! lol , fordy:lookout:


...and the perfect comeback


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> If I was a conspiracy buff, I'd be off and running with THAT conversation. :TFH:


But we all know you're not a conspiracist.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Mom got the flu shot a few weeks back. Happy to report that it worked...she got the flu. Felt bad for her, not only cause she was sick, but because she volunteers at a nursing home & only took the shot in the hopes of not catching the flu & passing it on to the senior residents. Well, she hasn't been able to go to the nursing home for nearly three weeks but she is finally feeling better. Think I'll pass...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I got my seasonal flu shot yesterday too. They are predicting the H1N1 vaccine to be available in mid-October. The H1N1 peak is predicted to hit about late October. It's going to be close.

I work in an office with 3 mothers. Between the schools and the daycares I think I'm doomed.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> fordy, fordy, fordy - and here I figgered you got sent to the head of the line or something!
> 
> I got my "seaosnal flu" vaccine a few weeks back the first day it was available at our clinic and I was told that the ONLY way you'll be getting the H1N1 vaccine _when its available_ is if you have already had the "seasonal flu" vaccine.
> 
> Anyone else hear this?


I had called my GP about the H1N1 shot for Artificer. He NEVER gets a flu shot (well, neither do I, but he's at risk, I'm not). My GP said a lot of people were planning on the H1N1 who never got regular seasonal shots. It won't be a problem here.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I got my H1N1 vaccine last week. Both me and my 8 year old daughter had the swine flu. Lasted all week. Both spiking very high temps. Rough couple of days. So, we should both be covered for not getting it again for now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

nathan104 said:


> I got my H1N1 vaccine last week. Both me and my 8 year old daughter had the swine flu. Lasted all week. Both spiking very high temps. Rough couple of days. So, we should both be covered for not getting it again for now.


How did you do that since the FDA just approved it earlier this week? I hope you stay well.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I was trying to be funny in stating that by us having the swine flu, we are essentially vaccinated against it now. Since, it would be very unlikely to get it again anytime soon. I forgot that no one in this section has any sense of humor... Thats another joke by the way, sorry if that isnt generally allowed....


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Nathan104 I'm glad to hear your daughter and yourself are feeling better. It is nice to know you built up immunity and got through it. I'm a little paranoid about my 2 young sons getting sick. I was running a fever yesterday afternoon and immediately thought, oh boy, here we go. 

Stay healthy and keep your sense of humor. It's still the best medicine right?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

nathan104 said:


> I was trying to be funny in stating that by us having the swine flu, we are essentially vaccinated against it now. Since, it would be very unlikely to get it again anytime soon. I forgot that no one in this section has any sense of humor... Thats another joke by the way, sorry if that isnt generally allowed....


Nathan - not 'not allowed' but not understood as any kind of funny without some clues. This is not known as the light and fluffy and funny forum, in general - but we do have our moments (see the Colony thread for instance).

Sorry, I didn't understand your funny.

Angie


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> This is not known as the light and fluffy and funny forum, in general - but we do have our moments (see the Colony thread for instance).


Yeah, there's talk of fluffy bunnies over there. (This is meant to be funny.)


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not getting any flu shot. I managed to skip my last couple in the Navy many years ago, and have never had a flu shot since.

The Lord has blessed me with excellent health, and since I try to heat well [& well DOES include a little bit of chocolate daily], There is not much need for me to try anything else.

As long as everybody gets to decide for themselves, then it's OK by me.


----------

